# Young film student needs help from his fellow art lovers!



## MediaKid (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello, my name is Richard and I am a young student at USC (University of southern California) who is currently working on a summer project for a future film class. The project is relatively simple; I have to make 2 montage videos ranging from the minimum 5 minutes to the 10 minute maximum, and they must relate to one another. I decided to go with 2 montage videos of WW2, the first one displaying Nazi Germany's warpath through Europe in the early stages of the war, and the second video displaying the Allies road to utter victory. 

There's one problem though.... I have no idea on what pieces of music to use. I have decided that classical/orchestral music would fit these 2 videos best, but I have no idea on which ones to use. So I come to you guys, the experts, can you recommend something for me seeing how I am quite ignorant on the subject?

For the Nazi Germany video I would prefer something menacing, terrifying and bombastic.

For the Allied video I would prefer something triumphant & victorious.

Thank you very much! I really do appreciate the help!


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

MediaKid said:


> Hello, my name is Richard and I am a young student at USC (University of southern California) who is currently working on a summer project for a future film class. The project is relatively simple; I have to make 2 montage videos ranging from the minimum 5 minutes to the 10 minute maximum, and they must relate to one another. I decided to go with 2 montage videos of WW2, the first one displaying Nazi Germany's warpath through Europe in the early stages of the war, and the second video displaying the Allies road to utter victory.
> 
> There's one problem though.... I have no idea on what pieces of music to use. I have decided that classical/orchestral music would fit these 2 videos best, but I have no idea on which ones to use. So I come to you guys, the experts, can you recommend something for me seeing how I am quite ignorant on the subject?
> 
> ...


Hello MediaKid

There are a collection of orcheestral music called "*Wartime Music*". It's a russian edition, thus there are only russian composers: Myaskovsky, Scherbachov, Popov, Weinberg, Knipper, Shostakovich, Mossolov, Prokofiev, Kochurov Yevlakhov, and Polovinkin. I'm sure you may find some there some music for your films!


----------



## MediaKid (Jun 30, 2011)

jaimsilva said:


> Hello MediaKid
> 
> There are a collection of orcheestral music called "*Wartime Music*". It's a russian edition, thus there are only russian composers: Myaskovsky, Scherbachov, Popov, Weinberg, Knipper, Shostakovich, Mossolov, Prokofiev, Kochurov Yevlakhov, and Polovinkin. I'm sure you may find some there some music for your films!


Thank you I really appreciate it!

But, does anyone have anything else? I want to be as thorough as possible and the more options I have the better.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Are you at all familiar with 7th Symphony of Dmitri Shostakovich {"Leningrad"}, which depicts the siege of that city by the Nazis and its heroic defense by its population? Or perhaps you might be able to find some use in your project for a piece by Benjamin Britten called "War Requiem". I hope this has somewhat helped; but if not, I'll try to come up with some more works which might be appropriate for your task. 
How much time do you have before your assignment is due?


----------

